# Another Tesla autopilot fatality.



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/17/elo...slas-expenses-in-a-new-cost-cutting-plan.html


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Driver was speeding before engaging autopilot.
Driver paid no attention to the car for 10 seconds, other wise the driver would have notice the semi trailer in front of the him.
Driver made zero attempt to prevent the crash.

Well, I say the driver was brain dead at the time of the crash.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

How can these be allowed on the road?

At the very least, the auto piloting needs to pass the driving test.

It's scary because it underscores how big money can steamroller common sense.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

40,000 people died in car accidents in 2017 or 1.25 deaths per 100 million vehicle miles traveled, in conventional cars. Tesla reports over 1.2 billion autopilot miles, with three deaths or 0.25 per 100 million miles driven.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

forqalso said:


> 40,000 people died in car accidents in 2017 or 1.25 deaths per 100 million vehicle miles traveled, in conventional cars. Tesla reports over 1.2 billion autopilot miles, with three deaths or 0.25 per 100 million miles driven.


No doesn't work like that. Vehicles road conditions etc. Think Volvos rate is 0.012 in per 100 million miles driven.

Rich White guys driving around nice suburbs in new cars are generally low risk.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

forqalso said:


> 40,000 people died in car accidents in 2017 or 1.25 deaths per 100 million vehicle miles traveled, in conventional cars. Tesla reports over 1.2 billion autopilot miles, with three deaths or 0.25 per 100 million miles driven.


False accounting. Lies.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> No doesn't work like that. Vehicles road conditions etc. Think Volvos rate is 0.012 in per 100 million miles driven.
> 
> Rich White guys driving around nice suburbs in new cars are generally low risk.


And Tesla's have ludicrous mode. 0 to 60 in 2.6 seconds. Still, their autopilot rate is 1/5 the rate of cars with drivers. The fact that the third death is even reported nationally is proof of the rarity. 3 in the entire history of autopilot or 109 a day for standard cars.

And, it does "work like that". Miles driven is the only fair comparison.



OldBay said:


> False accounting. Lies.


LOL. If you were good at math, you wouldn't be an Uber driver.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

forqalso said:


> And Tesla's have ludicrous mode. 0 to 60 in 2.6 seconds. Still, their autopilot rate is 1/5 the rate of cars with drivers. The fact that the third death is even reported nationally is proof of the rarity. 3 in the entire history of autopilot or 109 a day for standard cars.
> 
> And, it does "work like that". Miles driven is the only fair comparison.
> 
> ...


No it doesn't.?
Statistics are meaningless unless we look at we look at how many cars have driven down that road under those conditions safely or not.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> No it doesn't.?
> Statistics are meaningless unless we look at we look at how many cars have driven down that road under those conditions safely or not.


Yes, it does. I'm not talking about a particular road. I'm talking about all miles driven, by all cars. Or did you think 40,000 people were killed on the same street last year?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

If 98% of autopilot miles were on the highway, that doesn't mean autopilot is safe on city streets.

Please take a time out to ponder this. Even if 1 billion a miles were logged, it does not mean the cars are generally safe under all conditions. Data needs to be more closely examined.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

OldBay said:


> If 98% of autopilot miles were on the highway, that doesn't mean autopilot is safe on city streets.
> 
> Please take a time out to ponder this. Even if 1 billion a miles were logged, it does not mean the cars are generally safe under all conditions. Data needs to be more closely examined.


Of course that's right. And highway speed isn't safe in neighborhoods. It's not the cars' features, it's the drivers and how they choose to use them. My point is, the focus is on the three deaths, not the lives saved. I imagine this same argument occurred when seatbelts were first introduced.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

So apparently nothing has changed since the last broadside semi trailer autopilot crash in 2016. Presumably the radar thought the trailer was an overhead sign again and was disregarded by the Tesla AI to avoid a false braking event. Musk not wanting to spend money for LIDAR sensors...the arrogance of thinking optical cameras can do a good enough job...


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

forqalso said:


> Of course that's right. And highway speed isn't safe in neighborhoods. It's not the cars' features, it's the drivers and how they choose to use them. My point is, the focus is on the three deaths, not the lives saved. I imagine this same argument occurred when seatbelts were first introduced.


Granted the number of fatalities on a percentage basis will look "Good". But even 1 self driving minivan full of family members dying on the road will turn the entire self driving concept completely upside down. Yes automation vehicles will arrive, but it's going to be a much longer transition than the proponents tout.


----------

